
One Bitcoin Transaction Now Uses as Much Energy as Your House in a Week - vvvv
https://motherboard.vice.com/amp/en_us/article/ywbbpm/bitcoin-mining-electricity-consumption-ethereum-energy-climate-change
======
melabridi
In an era where we try to curb global warming, this is not very ecological

------
imtringued
When the price of a bitcoin rises so does the energy consumption by the same
percentage. I just hope that the block reward shrinks fast enough to
counteract the price increase.

------
lafar6502
I have an impression that we are more wasteful every year and even the
development of tech supposed to limit the environmental damage contributes to
it in a great way. Better just not do anything than give money to guys burning
fuels and cash in pursuit of some bullshit

